
Verify the configuration of your OS X machine - laktak
https://github.com/kristovatlas/osx-config-check
======
laander
Appreciate the effort, but this one seems waaay too strict for mere mortals:

CHECK #53: JavaScript disabled in the Safari web browser.... FAILED!

